# m00's Chaos Divide



## moo

Looking back at my first army when i restarted collecting minis about 3-4 years ago i started with a nightlords chaos army, however, since my painting is getting better and my chance to play games has dropped i thought this would be a good time to divide my army into two and form separate armies of world eaters and thousand sons. :smoke:

I am going to try and keep the armies fairly fluffy. So i might aswell work on the basic troops, i stripped the paint of a portion of my old night lords models ready to be converted and repainted, but i managed to get 22 khorne beserkers from ebay for a total of £6.40 which is a complete bargain and im so happy with that. :yahoo: Admittedly the models are glued in strange ways e.g. hooks on hands and skulls with chains on them on the backpacks but i can deal with all that and redo it, plus all the mold lines were there (i hate mold lines !!!! ). Anyway onto the first of many wips to come. :russianroulette:










So first things first, prime the model, work on the base, i wanted to keep the base in line with Khorne with blood and skulls, maybe some fire later. But for now i did a dusty cracked floor and i added some skulls which i found online from a nice place called black cat bases (www.blackcatbases.com) which sold 100 metal skulls for £10 and they're really quick and nice about things. So then i had a bit of trouble doing the blood on the base, i painted the base white and inked it different colours for the whole lot to get the broken sandy floor, then i added a massive globule of PVA glue with a mix of brown ink and red ink to the PVA globule to give me my blood, done 3 globules ontop of each other to get the final effect atm, it looks nice but a timely process of waiting between drying. Base coat of scab red and then i used blood red to highlight up to pure blood red with thin watered layers. So far it looks promising but i might take the highlights up another notch and make them a tad brigther than what i have now. :grin:

Comments and criticism are welcome and this will be updated quite alot now.


----------



## Red Corsairs

So far so very good. Loving the base, very Khornite and the armour so far looks great, epecially those wonderful eyes - they really stand out well!


----------



## The Wraithlord

I will be interested in seeing how you pull off the trim as that will really complete the look of the model. Agreed with RC about the eyes too, really stands out.


----------



## moo

Thanks for the comments guys, i want the detail on the model to be really picked out and highlighted well compared with the armour. 

So i managed to do most of the red highlights, i didn't want them to be too strong but im thinking i might have to add a bit more of a contrasting colour although i am very happy with it all. I also managed to paint the legs on the beserker and the gold on the belt emblem.


----------



## plug

Looking good, well done, I love the eyes as well


----------



## dirty-dog-

very well done, may i ask how you done the blood and eyes?


----------



## moo

Thanks for the comments guys, the eyes are just a blob of pure enchanted blue on a white base coat. The red was done with two to three thin layers of scab red on a black primer. Then small additions of blood red to the scab red and watered down and many many many many layers added on that to work up to blood red. I lost count how many layers i did but im happy with the smooth blending.

Ok, so i managed to get alot more done on my khorne beserker. I started doing the shoulderpad with the skull on it but i lost my view of it and i couldn't imagine where to highlight it properly, so i stopped it and went to paint the weapons instead. They came out very well especially the axe. Im happy with how the whole model is looking now.










Comments and criticisms very welcome. :biggrin:


----------



## Digg40k

Thats one good lookin chap you have there moo, and he only cost you like 30p? Bloody great hehe.


----------



## Maverick421

Dam moo thought I left commets on this wip, Great Job so far. Your bezerker has a real blood red color going on. Can't wait to see the finished peice.


----------



## Red Corsairs

Looking great so far mate! Lovely gold details, really stands out well!


----------



## moo

Ok so after a tiring day i sat down and powered through my lack of picturing the model in its finished state so i knew where to paint. Overall im really happy with how it looks, the nmm is much better than my 1kson on this model and the transitions i feel look much better. Anyway i'll let you all have a look and judge the model for me, maybe there are a few things i'll go back and touch up but for now i need rest. !


----------



## Red Corsairs

Brilliant work moo! Looks lovely, I'd have liked to see the other shoulder pad trim Gold too, but that doesn't matter really, it is still an amazin paintjob and model. Great work!


----------



## plug

Thats nice


----------



## Pandawithissues...

Pretty awesome doesnt really cut it in this case. Its been said a bunch of times already, but the eyes are awesome. The nmm is excellent, particularly on the horns, and the freehand icon is a pleasant change from the one with the jaws.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Very very nice moo. The nmm ruins it for me but I have to admit the skill that it takes to pull it off and you have done just that :so_happy:


----------



## moo

Any recommendations instead then wraith?  im happy to take criticisms and work on it.


----------



## dlakertor

I really like the nmm. And the blending is really nice. Good job :good:


----------



## Wolfblade

Looks great. Personally, I'm not a fan of nmm, but I like it anyway.


----------



## The Wraithlord

> Any recommendations instead then wraith? im happy to take criticisms and work on it.


Not really, more of a personal choice thing for me. I personally can't stand nmm and refuse to even try it out of principle. Too cartoony looking for me I think. That said, I have to admit that it does take a fair deal of skill to pull off so I have to give props for those who can do it well, like yourself. 

For me, I would have done realistic metallic on the gold instead of nmm. Not any easier or harder, just the way I prefer to paint.

For the record, you are one of those who call pull nmm off well and I salute you for it.


----------



## dirty-dog-

wow, love the nmm, looks great, when i first saw it without reading i thought that it was just well painted gold.


----------



## Pestilencia Invictus

:victory: nice 1 moo, as a chaos man i can say i love this piece !

keep it up


----------



## the cabbage

Very nice, in about seven years of painting I have never managed to use blood red well.

You've got it though.


----------



## moo

Alright i started work on a second beserker. Taking into account what others have said. I have gotten a nice smooth red colour again and im still working on a nice looking nmm. Im happy with how things are looking atm, but im thinking i might add some battle damage with this model. Keeping it khornate as much as i can  Comments and criticisms are welcome of course. :victory:


----------



## Imperial Dragon

nice models so far moo. I'm not a fan on the nmm in units but showing those models alone makes it look really good. :victory:


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius

I'm likewise one of those irritated by NMM, but I will say that yours is very good within the limits of what it is, and the rest you've pulled off with enormous panache. Apart from of your particular stylistic choices, you'll hear no criticism from me. On a technical level, absolutely superb.


----------



## Red Corsairs

Great as per usual! In my opinion this one's looking better with the gold trimmed shoulder pads, keep up the awesome painting


----------



## moo

Thanks for the nice comments guys. I finally managed to finish my second beserker with smoother and better nmm imo. Im really happy with how this guy turned out. I think i might need slightly more contrast to white and i could improve on my blending some more, but that'll all come with practice. Comments and criticism are very welcome.


----------



## cooldudeskillz

they look amazing moo, mine don't even look half that good


----------



## Syph

The NMM looks absolutely awesome on that moo. Really like the smoothness of the red too. One thing I'd be tempted to do is paint the teeth on the first beserker bleached bone or something just to make them stand out and break the red up a bit but it's horses for courses. Top stuff.


----------



## Damned Fist

Quite the transformation! Your work with nnm is excellent. The majority of people who try this technique never really seem to get it right, but yours are flawless. Very well done:victory:


----------



## 10228

Amazing, although I agree with wraithlord on the nmm. You have done it wonderfully, but I do prefer metallic paint.


----------



## Red Corsairs

Outstanding results moo! I agree this second guy looks better than the first but they both look amazing!


----------



## moo

Well a new update to an old project. Here is a thousand sons marine where i tried taking the nmm to an even better quality than what i've been doing. Taking JD's advice on the NMM I reduced the amount of yellow in the mix and more in the brown and white area for the gold nmm, Im really happy with how it looks. Anyway enough of boring you all, here are the pics.


























Comments and criticisms welcome as always


----------



## The Wraithlord

Your ability to shade according to light sources is astounding moo.


----------



## Damned Fist

The NMM is perfect. However, I must say that I also like the free hand design you did on the loin cloth. Outstanding!:victory:


----------



## the cabbage

Superb, really. Please don't compare this with my TS cartoon versions on another thread.


----------



## Syph

Top stuff again moo. I think you're just getting better and better with your style of painting. As Wraith said, you're awesome at picking out the light sources, rather than just edge highlighting like the majority of painters. It makes for a very effective style.


----------



## Red Corsairs

I agree with everything that's already been said. You still improve your painting skills even when it seems there's nothing left to improve.

The NMM looks better this time in my opinion, less extreme. Ace work!


----------



## squeek

Fantastic model as ever moo. I must admit I am not a fan of NMM on TSons, but I can't knock your obvious talent and an impressive model. As the others have said you seem to be getting better with every model you post at the moment.


----------



## morningstar24

the NMM is awesome, you have me writhing in greed. I hope youre happy.:grin:


The blue armor colours are amazing as well.

Edit- What colors did you use for the blue? Is it regal, with a little more white each time until you get the lightest color? 

Just adding white for me seems to make it seem chalky, but it may be I'm changing the colors to rapidly?


----------



## 10228

AARGH! TORMENT! You are far too good at painting! (bloody making me feel crap:angry Amazing models as usual, are there even any in your collection that are not amazing??


----------



## moo

morningstar24 said:


> Edit- What colors did you use for the blue? Is it regal, with a little more white each time until you get the lightest color?
> 
> Just adding white for me seems to make it seem chalky, but it may be I'm changing the colors to rapidly?


Midnight blue with enchanted blue highlights and a final few extreme highlights with ice blue. A little trick is if your blending isnt as smooth, to use an extremely watered down base colour and give your model a gentle glaze of colour to help blend your layers, its how i did parts of my mini. But this takes alot of practice as too much paint in your glaze and it obscures any detail and you have to start from scratch. 

I think your white paint is a bit thick even as an additive to highlighting, try watering it down a bit. The chalkiness is the pigment coming together due to the nature of the paints. Always water down your paints, mine are usually a consistency between milk and water, if that makes any sense. Practice makes a good damn effort 

On another note i've finished another tsons marine and about a third through another. But i'll post pics of the unit when im done rather than showing so many wips  im sure you're all more interested in the end result then the progress now. Stay tuned folks !


----------



## moo

Ok another update on this army building. I've been trying to practice my gold nmm and get it better, i have found that as im doing more i and slowly developing a good feel for where highlights are placed for a decent looking nmm. I like how these marines have come out and each one has taken me about 3 days each. I put my first and original one in the back for comparison. As a unit they look pretty good, working on the sorcerer but i need to put together the rest of the army and that will help me vary my painting routine. Anyway comments and criticisms are welcome and on request i can put up some closer pics of the individual marines.










I am trying to decide whether to paint anything without a mark of tzeentch in my army as undivided or make them all blue and yellow.


----------



## Damned Fist

The painting is perfect (of course). However, maybe it is the angle of the picture but the right front T.S. looks as though he is floating above his base?? That is nitpicking though..., the quality of your NMM is at the highest level. Again, great work Moo:victory:


----------



## Marneus Calgar

They are nice, I love the NMM on the gold


----------



## The Wraithlord

My word m00 those are fantastic. I like how you have varied the designs on the loincloths. Small yet cool detail that some might miss.


----------



## HorusReborn

DAMMMNNN!!! I love these guys, and your rendition with NMM is superb. I have never really seen a very convincing NMM and have stood against doing it myself for a long tim, well until I look at your TSons..... Outstanding, you got the same effect as I get starting out with Tinbitz and the Citadel washes, yet there's no metal in your paint.. fantastic + rep for you my friend.. I'm interested in the colours you've chosen for the loin cloths... base, shade and highlight care to divulge that info?


----------



## moo

Cheers for the comments  and the rep guys.

@DF, the guy isn't floating  its just the angle he was stood at and my camera. They were actually resting on the base of my lamp when i took the photo, he just managed to balance at an angle so it looks a bit weird there. Shame i cant use a balance of magnets to make all my models float, that would be cool 

@Wraith, glad you noticed the freehand, i figured that having plain loincloths was a bit boring and i wanted them to different much like their worshipped deity "a changer of ways" if you will, so i will vary all the loincloths, but im still debating what to do on the plain blank shoulder pads.

@HR, loincloths are actually very simple. Base coat of scorched brown ontop of black primer. Then i just progressively added white to the mix, there's only about 5-6 layers on them since i didn't want them bright as to obscure any freehand detail.

Anyway im currently putting together my tsons army, so no painting for a few days while i make my army all look nice and pretty. This will give me chance to vary what im painting slightly and help me focus on a coherent army. I've put my landraider on hold as it still looks a bit weird to me and i might start from scratch again with that. But anyway i'll get on with more green stuff and glue !


----------



## Gothic

i hope mine comes out as great as yours im jealous moo


----------



## moo

Well as a quick update, i've now put together 12 more rubric marine and 5 tzeentch terminators with lord. But i also managed to finish painting a sorcerer for my first squad in about 10 hours, i think its not bad work for tabletop quality. The freehand was fun especially on the shoulder pad and parchment, Im pretty happy with this guy. Anyway your thoughts and criticisms are welcome as always.


----------



## Digg40k

That sorcerer is beautiful Moo, +rep! As if you need it! :laugh:


----------



## Concrete Hero

I actually made a litte "in awe" gasp-noise when I saw that Sorcerer.

That model is simply fantasic! How long did it take you moo?


You are some kind of painting witch...


----------



## Syph

Piss off with table top quality! I personally think it's the best model I've seen from you - more so than the techmarine and UM standard bearer. Awesome mate.


----------



## Djinn24

moo. That Sorcerer is stunning. I really do not like NMM but your style is out standing! +rep.


----------



## The Wraithlord

That is just a beautiful piece of work moo, stunning.


----------



## Damned Fist

I really like the work that you did on the sword. Great colour choice and fantastic blending. Well done.:victory:


----------



## Death 0F Angels

wow, i looked back through the thread and you can really see progress in your NNM. looks great bud.


----------



## moo

Well i finished painting another tsons marine, but i wanted to do a test model with the terminators, and so far its looking pretty good but i do have some regrets not getting a plastic boxed set but i think i will do when FW release some tsons conversion bits. Anyway enjoy the wip, its not done yet.


----------



## Damned Fist

Boy..., you are getting quite quick at these! And yet the new ones look every bit as good as the first few. Keep it up Moo.:victory:


----------



## Djinn24

Looks stunning like normal Moo.


----------



## HorusReborn

looks great Moo! Love the blues, one reason I've thought about adding a TSons' cohort to my Word Bearers, definately inspiring enough to go get a few squads of 'em! Oi, my wife'll be soooo thrilled LOL


----------



## Lord of Rebirth

Amazing stuff. Can't wait to see that termie finished.


----------



## moo

Well after about 4 days of painting (after work of course ) i managed to finish painting this terminator as a test model. Im happy with the results but i still think the metal models are really static and im not keen on painting metal models. But anyway the blending of it all is nice and i was trying some different techniques too. I generally work from dark to light when painting but this time on the blue and greys i worked from medium colour and shaded and highlighted. It was quite fun and i think the effects are really good. Still practicing with glazing and making my blends as smooth as i can. Anyway i'll let you make that judgement, comments and criticisms are welcome.


----------



## squeek

Fantastic as ever moo, I am tempted to look you up and smuggle a few of my minis on to your painting desk whilst you aren't looking!


----------



## Steel Nathan

I'm really loving that Termie Moo. If you're lucky, I'll give you some milk for a job well done (although you're paying for shipping! ). 

Really nice work...


----------



## Gothic

im jealous as usual moo


----------



## Damned Fist

The parchment and the free hand on the loincloth are a really nice touch. Great work Moo.:victory:


----------



## BDJV

The termie looks great!


----------



## Lord of Rebirth

Despite how static the model is you made it really nice. I think if I could paint that well I'd spend like all my free time painting.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

I agree with Lord Of Rebirth, its a really static model, but you've made it look 'effing nice, love the blending on it


----------



## moo

Ok for a long overdue update on my wip i managed to finish painting a squad of tsons marines and another terminator (which i haven't shown). I think individually im happy with the quality of the painting in general but as a unit they do look nice together, especially since they will be used for tabletop gaming. I've spent the last couple days putting together some khorne beserkers so that i can mix up the colour palette im painting since it can get a bit boring when you're army building. I know im bad at rushing a paint job if im getting a bit bored, so i don't want to fall into that trap. Anyway comments and criticisms welcome.


----------



## Damned Fist

I love the loincloths and the freehand that you did on them. The NMM is exceptional and would be inspiring enough but the loincloths just put these guys over the top for me. Very well done Moo. :victory:


----------



## The Wraithlord

> especially since they will be used for tabletop gaming.


Moo, these are WELL above tabletop. Just staggeringly beautiful


----------



## Red Corsairs

I agree with Wraith. Incredible painting as always moo! Great job, I really like the freehand work on the cloth and the NMMs looking good .


----------



## Marneus Calgar

moo said:


>





moo said:


>


I kinda put these together, because I wanted to see how far you've come in a matter of months. I really love the way your NMM is now, I much prefer your "refined" technique to your old one . But in my opinion, I think your thousand sons are one of the best painted armies on the forums! Your NMM looks ace. The blue on your 1000 sons is painted ace I really like the blending. But you need more khorne to show off! Excellents jobs moo.


----------



## hugor1

:O wowzers!nice job Moo, keep it up! would love to see them terminators painted when/if you get them  

P.S
can i like kidnap you so you can paint my armies like so? hehe =)

+rep


----------



## moo

Well another update, since i wanted to work more on my beserkers so that i could mix up what im working on. I started work on the leader of the squad and since i wanted each squad leader to be easily identifiable i used an old chaos lieutenant model which i had, changed the head and the gun. Im happy with both the NMM and the reds, i wanted to keep the cloak nice and dark so not to upset the balance of colours on the model but it was kind of boring so i painted a bit of freehand on the back to improve my skills. Anyway comments and criticisms are welcome.


----------



## Djinn24

Closer pics please Moo, looks stunning so far but I want to see close ups on the details.


----------



## moo

Tada some closer pics. I hope these help:


----------



## Munky

That guy is the tits! the red is just like lacqered armour excellent stuff and i like the way the bases are different for each chaos faction very cool.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Wow... Just wow.

I need to get my Khorne Berzerkers up and going now...

Seriously though, great work. +rep


----------



## moo

I have currently finished 3 more tsons marines from my 2nd squad but i have also just done the leader of the squad too. I wanted something different for this squad so it wasn't identical to the other one, i darkened the armour colour of the blue and i used a different sorcerer model. The marines i used were my old recycled nightlords with the proper heads. Im really happy with this new sorcerer but comments and criticisms are very welcome.


----------



## Digg40k

I love it, even the base is fantastic. Excellent work as always m00.


----------



## Damned Fist

I would love to offer some criticism..., but there is nothing to criticize! Spectacular Moo:victory:


----------



## Syph

Christ you've really nailed your style now. Top work _again!_


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Now hopefully I can give you some rep, because these are absolutly fantastic! Keep it up moo


----------



## The Wraithlord

Meh it's ass.













Ok, so it isn't. I just hate you for the amazing skill you have, making me like nmm and shit . Public service notice: NMM is ass people, ass!!!!! Except when Moo does it. That is all.


----------



## Warpath

Not only have you painted my favorite Chaos model, which the head swap looks great on you've also done an amazing job on it :good: nicefree handon the cloak too.
Really love your work Moo the blending is flawless and your canny ability to grasp nmm so quickly is annoying but fantastic. Question for you on the nmm, have you tried applying the same techniques to getting the same effect but using mettalics?


----------



## Vaz

Oh my diddly dee - Those are fantastic, especially that Sorceror. It's eatable, moo, just eatable.


----------



## moo

Warpath said:


> Not only have you painted my favorite Chaos model, which the head swap looks great on you've also done an amazing job on it :good: nicefree handon the cloak too.
> Really love your work Moo the blending is flawless and your canny ability to grasp nmm so quickly is annoying but fantastic. Question for you on the nmm, have you tried applying the same techniques to getting the same effect but using mettalics?


Thanks to everyone for their nice comments, working on more tsons marines, this will be my first squad for the new heresy army building challenge thing hopefully for end of Jan. 

@Warpath: thats the next step, to do the similar effect with metallics, i think i can do very well. But i will try it as my first mini once i finish my chaos armies. Its kind of why i have been practising NMM so i can combine the two and get a great effect, i mean so many people are either NMM or metallics i don't see why both combined shouldn't give a good effect. 

Anyway a couple more weeks and i should finish this squad of tsons. I'll post more when i've finished those, so don't hold your breath


----------



## Warpath

moo said:


> thats the next step, to do the similar effect with metallics, i think i can do very well. But i will try it as my first mini once i finish my chaos armies. Its kind of why i have been practising NMM so i can combine the two and get a great effect, i mean so many people are either NMM or metallics i don't see why both combined shouldn't give a good effect.



haha fantastic response and the one i was hoping you'd say, i have tried nmm a few times but then decided to go straight with metallics while still trying to get the contrasts you get with nmm. I'll look forward to see what you do when you do combine both skill sets, should be very interesting.


----------



## moo

Heres a fairly big update from me, i have been working on my 2nd squad of thousand sons marines. In general i am happy with them, they are painted to a table top quality, but i did find myself losing focus after a while. I think for two reasons, first was that i have been working on tsons marines for the last two months now and the quality of the models were not as good as the first squad since they were a recycled chaos marine unit from my old original army. Anyway enough of my rambling here is the unit.


----------



## Svartmetall

Looking nice  ...though I'm not 100% sure about the bases, looks like they're walking on marshmallow. Love the blending on the Sorceror's headpiece thingy, though.


----------



## moo

Hmm tbh im not 100% sure on them either, but i wanted something different from all the lava bases everyone does or even just a plain stone one with flock. Since they were tsons i wanted them to have something a bit more mystical, so i figured a purple/white fluid. I think i need to think about it a bit more.


----------



## The Wraithlord

To be honest Moo, I like the bases. And the models themselves are stunning, as always. Have I mentioned I hate you?


----------



## Warpath

I'm for the bases too they really do add alot of character to the models. How much of the army do you have done now?


----------



## Damned Fist

Svartmetall said:


> Looking nice  ...though I'm not 100% sure about the bases, looks like they're walking on marshmallow. Love the blending on the Sorceror's headpiece thingy, though.



I disagree. I also like the bases.k: This is becoming (by a long shot) the best painted army I have seen in some time. Excellent, excellent work Moo!:victory:


----------



## Chaosftw

Moo Everything looks Great! The squad turned out so amazing! I think they exceed a little more then just 'table top quality' lol at least in my opinion.

Chaosftw


----------



## moo

Well as another update i've finished my terminators after being stricken by the flu, trying to find concentration and strength again is difficult. Overall im very happy with the whole squad and individually they are all of a fair tabletop standard. The blue's are all glazed and im happy with it all. Anyway comments and criticisms are welcome:


































As for the army status, thats 2 units of tsons and 1 unit of terminators done, next step is 6 oblits, 1 lord and finally 1 dreadnought.


----------



## Death 0F Angels

FW dread?......... only way to go really.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Wow Moo those really turned out. I love the banner in particular.


----------



## moo

Here is another update, i decided rather then working on some obliterators i wanted to paint my chaos lord instead. Im happy with how he turned out and it gave me a chance to improve my grey nmm and my freehand work. Anyway here it is, comments and criticisms are very welcome.










only 7 more models to go.


----------



## Djinn24

Very badass! Loving the way this looks. 

The previous models look a bit bland, maybe its th flash wash but they look like they have no highlighting and while the banner is nice, its monochromic look is bland and boring with nithing drawing your eye to it.


----------



## moo

Erm, it was the lighting, my photography skills are close to non existent, i just push a button. Trust me there is more depth to them, i'll get a better pic later.


----------



## BDJV

Wow, he looks great and the freehand is fantastic!


----------



## Syph

He's top mate, really, really good. One of my favourite models I've seen on here - your NMM is top notch now mate, even from that awesome Techmarine you did.

You need to get yourself a light box chap and really show these off, they're excellent. I can see what djinn means about the last lot (perhaps not as strong as he worded it!), the lighting lets down your brushwork.


----------



## cooldudeskillz

just wow......GW should use your models for advertising


----------



## Damned Fist

A whole different level here:shok: GD worthy in my opinion.k: Outstanding work Moo.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Agreed Moo, just a fantastic model.


----------



## moo

Well as another update looks like i really am losing my concentration and patience for painting these, so i decided just to get these out the way. Although, saying that i do still have three more to go lol. But anyway for table top quality i think they are alright. Here is the piccy.


----------



## HorusReborn

VERY nice Moo! Table top quality my ass though man, they're above that LOL. I know how you feel about getting tired of painting a force lol it's happening with my Daemons. Rushing can be ok if you're going for table top I guess. Nice work anyway, I love the NMM


----------



## Gothic

great work dude as usual but what happened to a few days painting one model  but jealously will always be there for ya great work as usual


----------



## Death 0F Angels

Going to be an awesome force bro! How much you have left to go before you finish? 4 more models now?


----------



## Otep

those models scare me :x


----------



## moo

Well tabletop quality and rushed obliterators, im not that keen on the models themselves hence why i rushed the models. Anyway im working on my last model for my tsons:










Not much to see atm but comments are welcome.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Those Oblits are still well above TT quality paint Moo. And the blending on just the toes of the Dread is superb.


----------



## gwmaniac

Well thanks a lot Moo! Now you made me electrocute my laptop with my drool! You owe me an HP Pavilion now! :grin: Great work, man, have some rep!


----------



## Damned Fist

Glad to see that you are back at these guys! That dread offers you a lot of detail for your NMM's and I can't wait to see it complete.:victory:


----------



## moo

Anyway more work on the foot :

















Anyway comments and crits welcome.


----------



## MaidenManiac

moo said:


> ...


Yaarghh:suicide:

Not fair! Damn good!


----------



## moo

hehe thanks, another quick update, more work on the leg, might finish this leg tomorrow and probably start on the other. Anyway pics show more then me waffling


----------



## Lord of Rebirth

Wow. I think you are my overall favorite painter Moo.


----------



## Damned Fist

Boy...., you make that *look* so easy.:no:


----------



## moo

Ok now my dread has a nice pair of feet, just a quick update but luckily we have a easter holiday weekend so i got plenty of time to paint for a while.


----------



## Honking_Elephant

as amazing as ever m00, quite how you have the patience to paint in nmm is still beyond me! Keep up the brilliant work and good luck finishing it


----------



## moo

Well that's the bottom half of the model done


----------



## The Wraithlord

That is going to be tits man. How do you do the lighting so realistically, placement wise I mean?


----------



## jordan_darko

Speechless absoloutley speechless your work is amazing moo  JD


----------



## Tossidin

Hmmm.... I've really never seen your work before.. AND WHAT A SHAME THAT IS!!!! :shok:
Absolutely love everything about this army! :victory:


----------



## Chaosftw

That is looking incredible moo! Always love checking out your W.I.P updates! Dread looks hawt, I am excited to see the finished product.

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## moo

A weekend update,  not much done but been busy on the model anyway. Much of the placement of lights is when you imagine where the light source will be and concentrate your highlights in those areas. Im still learning about placements of light sources but obviously everyone's view/perspective will be slightly different. Anyway onto pics:


----------



## NurglingStomper

:shok::shok: wow that's amazing! way to go!! Plus rep


----------



## Damned Fist

Absolutely beautiful work..., but what is taking you so long??:laugh::wink:


----------



## jordan_darko

Moo if you enter this in GD and come away with nothing I shall eat my hat ! truely amazing work. JD


----------



## Syph

Your blending is absolutely phenomenal. The transition between shades is practically seemless. My 1 criticism, which following the last pictures has diminished somewhat, is that the silver NMM is a little on the grey side. I think that it may just be my eyes though!


----------



## moo

jordan_darko said:


> Moo if you enter this in GD and come away with nothing I shall eat my hat ! truely amazing work. JD


Hmm interesting, i wonder if other people want to see JD eat a hat .

But thanks for the nice comments, i've been trying to add more dynamic shading of colour to my work. The grey nmm was originally alot more grey but i'd been adding hints of blue and giving even more contrast to it as i thought that would improve it alot more and it has, but maybe i need to take it a few steps further. Anyway im working on the other arm atm but it's proving a little more difficult but i will get there i think. Maybe another week before i finish the whole model. I'll keep you all updated


----------



## Death 0F Angels

definatly looking forward to seeing this force finished. Any rhino's or land raiders to add maybe?


----------



## moo

Here is something to appease those gods of change. Unfortunately not for now DoA, no tanks in my tsons force, i wanted them to all be foot sloggers. Maybe later when i want to expand my force, but for now i just want to finish this 1500 pts worth of models.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Moo....... you make me doubt my own painting skills. I may have to stop looking at this thread until Games Day or I will never even bother painting up my entry for the GD.


----------



## BDJV

The Dread is looking fantastic so far!


----------



## Naravus

Just finished reading through this thread and I must say my jaw dropped about a third of the way through it! I usually hate NMM but you have certainly made me a bit of a fan and inspired me to finish 4k worth of speedfreaks.

Keep up the great work.


----------



## Chaosftw

Damn Moo I want to buy that off you and its not even done LMAO!


----------



## Bloodhound

Moo, can you please tell me what colours you use for your gold NMM? Cause I've seen many variants, and this is the only occasion where I can actually contact the painter. I've seen many, but can you tell me which ones you use and in which order?


----------



## moo

@bloodhound: Actually i follow quite a simple colour scheme so that i can keep it all fairly consistent. 

1:The base coat is scorched brown 
2:The next step is to use some snake bite leather 
3: add white to snakebite leather in small increments
4: leave pure skull white on the top edges as final highlights. 

Just remember for an effective NMM smooth transitions and placement of lighting is very important. I hope that helps anything else feel free to ask 

Oh and a little weekend update, i got some tidying up to do on both the blue on the back parts and the gold nmm on the plasma cannon arm but its getting there


----------



## seandb

Whoa, nice job on the highlightening on that dreadnought!


----------



## moo

smoothed out the blue did more of the gold nmm and now working on the finishing touches.


----------



## kamala

Amazing work! i cannot wait to see that dreadnought finished. Your lord and sorcerer are also darn amazing! well it all is to be fair


----------



## Viscount Vash

Beautiful work on that Dreadnought all your stuff humbles and astounds me.


----------



## Damned Fist

> 1:The base coat is scorched brown
> 2:The next step is to use some snake bite leather
> 3: add white to snakebite leather in small increments
> 4: leave pure skull white on the top edges as final highlights.


You forgot a step. Add a heap load of talent!:laugh:


----------



## Death 0F Angels

Damned Fist said:


> You forgot a step. Add a heap load of talent!:laugh:


For damn sure! if you could only bottle that ......:clapping:


----------



## moo

Well after a slow session of painting this weekend i have managed to pretty much finish the model all set for my army. Thoughts/comments and criticisms very welcome. Hopefully when i get more light this weekend i will take a photo of the whole army for you all  but it's great to finally finish a whole army of 1500pts.


----------



## Chaosftw

Wow Moo! That is beautiful! I hope you are pleased with the end result!

+rep for a beautiful Dreadnought ... its just unfortunate they are not as good as they used to be for the Chaos 

Chaosftw


----------



## Maverick421

Really great job Moo, it's been awhile for me posting. The blue and NMM gold is really awsome. You are very talented.


----------



## Damned Fist

Wow Moo! The gold and blue look *so* good together. I'm trying to nit pic something for you but I've got nothing. Outstanding work bud! Give us a nice group shoot like you promised and I will reward you with some well earned rep!:victory:


----------



## Kitsunex

holy Crap!! Moo i am simply in awe of your painting ability. that dread is simply stunning!


----------



## moo

The army shot i said i would take. But my camera can't really handle such a large shot of minis and i didn't have good enough light for this either, oh well even the heavens work against me sometimes. Anyway have a look see at 4-5 months work as a final product:


----------



## LukeValantine

Finally obliteraters that don't look like giant heeps of nurgle crap.


----------



## Damned Fist

Boy that dreadnaught makes one outstanding centre piece for your army. k:

..., as promised: your +rep:victory:


----------



## Dark Scion

I hate blue, but your awesome painting skills makes me actually like it (for a breif moment anyways), thats rare, both your skill at nmm and me liking anything with blue. ^_^


----------



## Tossidin

Thats...... CRAZY!!!! Best Dreadnought I have ever seen!! :shok:


----------



## Bloodhound

Could you please post squad shots? I really wanna take a closer look at the Plebs (although you can't really call them that with THAT paintjob) and the Termis.

=]

Preety please?


----------



## Damned Fist

Bloodhound said:


> Could you please post squad shots? I really wanna take a closer look at the Plebs (although you can't really call them that with THAT paintjob) and the Termis.
> 
> =]
> 
> Preety please?


If you work your way through this entire thread you will find the squad shots posted throughoutk: Plus a few other surprizes:wink:


----------



## moo

Hehe, thanks DF, but he is right i have the whole army in this thread from beginning to end so just have a little trawl through. I've actually varnished/sealed most of the "plebs" before that army pic  so it's pretty much ready for some gaming or sitting on my shelf for a while until i decide they're getting too dusty


----------



## Bloodhound

Oh, my bad. Sorry. I skipped a few pages and missed the other guys.
Outstanding work, mate.
Really well done.
I don't know how you're still sane (unless you're not?) after doing NMM and perfectly shaded blue on an entire 1500pt army.
Wow.
I'm killing myself just STARTING an army of poorly done yellow (refer to my lizards project)..... I kinda killed that project though and re-started my Empire and their easy Hochland Green+Red scheme to get my sanity back......

I'm amazed.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Moo..... that leaves me speechless man. Absolutely stunning army and literally one of the top 3 I have ever seen. Now you just have to tell me how it plays


----------



## Jaxx23

WOW! purely WOW!


----------



## Orochi

Gah, makes me feel talentless in the painting department.

Tell you one thing Moo, your Dread and lord put 'Eavy Metal to shame


----------



## AM.

:shok: One of the best armies I've ever seen.


----------



## Orochi

Would love to see what you could do with a Predator.


----------



## hugor1

One word

EPIC u deserve +5 rep me Thinks!=)


----------



## moo

Thanks guys  well one day i might expand on the army but as for now i'll be taking a short break away from army building as i want to paint something for gamesday uk, this year. But i'll show it off after the competition, maybe i'll get somewhere if not it'll be fun and im sure i'll learn alot, but thanks again for the nice comments ^^


----------



## Concrete Hero

I thought you were taking the Tzeentchian Dread dude? Or are you entering multiple categories 

That dread is damn amazing by the way, quite possibly the best model I've ever seen


----------



## moo

Well i've had my huge 3-4 month break from doing anything but my GD entry and i won't show it just yet but i did rebase my dreadnought so that it would look cooler at GD as an entry i will be doing something else to the model but i won't spoil the surprise. Here is the model rebased


----------



## Red Corsairs

Looks fantastic as always moo and best of luck for GD, wish I was going just to see your entries 

Good luck and keep up the brilliant work!


----------



## Gothic

i wish i was going to moo so i could finally meet ya good luck dude let me know how it goes ok.


----------



## jlevan

Ok, AWESOME thread! I'm mad impressed.

Questions (keep in mind I'm a noob... just getting started) - 

How many layers of paint do you end up with ... say... on the dred legs? if you do 5-6 steps of shading, and 4-5 layers of paint, thats like... 25 layers of paint...

How long do you let each layer dry for between coats? If you paint one coat of red ... how long do you wait before painting the next one?

What kind of paint brushes do you use for the different areas? Like... do you always use a detail brush? or do you have 2-3 types that you use?

How much do you charge? I wanna win a GD! lol


----------



## moo

thanks for the nice comments,

Well as layers go i would say quite alot since i need to work up from black to almost ice blue. Since i highlight all the way i would say about 5-10 per paint colour, for example the first stage include chaos black and midnight blue up to midnight blue, so about 5 for that stage since it is a dark colour. Then add enchanted blue to midnight blue and work up to pure enchanted blue, this intermediate colour would take a good 10-15 at least i prefer more. Then add some ice blue the final highlight will vary where it is but usually the least actually , an average of about 5, if i wanted it brighter i would work it up a bit more. So not too many actually.

For the waiting period i actually find because i water down the paints alot and work very close to a lamp they dry quickly, but i prefer the layers to be ever so slightly moist so i can feather in the next transitional step to give a smoother blend.

Brushes i use italeri brushes, and for the majority of the dreadnought i use 000 but on the flat larger areas i used a 0 brush as you get a more even coverage over a larger surface area. Generally speaking i only use two sizes of brush.

For comission work it would depend on what it is and how busy i am. Since i have two day jobs and a billion models to paint, finding time to paint for others is hard. Maybe once i've finished more of my armies i will do commission work but special requests/exceptions can be made. But I would ask anyone who got any commission work from me to give me any warning if they enter it into GD since it's not actually allowed. 

I hope that answers your questions but feel free to ask anything else.


----------



## jlevan

heh, thanks for answering all that mess. I wouldnt actually be crazy enough to enter a commissioned item into a GD... that wouldnt be cool. I'd prefer to attempt it myself and have the honor to myself.


----------



## Damned Fist

Fantastic work Moo! Top notch for surek: Best of luck to you:victory:


----------



## The Wraithlord

Moo, you have extremely mad skillz happening here. Enough that you can have some of my entirely hoarded rep . Good luck at the GD, can't wait to see what it is.


----------



## Masstadon

great work Moo i love your work and i love Non-Metallic Metals style painting and i was wondering how did you those colours? or what colours did you use is more the question


----------



## moo

Thanks for the kind words.

The Gold NMM is done by:
-Scorched brown
-Snakebite Leather
-Skull White

The blue colours are done with:
-Chaos black
-Midnight blue
-Enchanted Blue
-Ice Blue

Hope that helps


----------



## moo

As a continuation of my chaos army i managed to take a load of world eaters with me to Abu Dhabi and got a fair bit done. Im relatively happy with them but for me they are purely tabletop standard since alot of my usual resources weren't available over there. Anyway i'll try and get more done since work want to send me out there again


----------



## Death 0F Angels

Outstanding as always, glad to see your still at it.


----------



## Gobbo

Looking sweet moo!


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop

looking nice, loving the highlighting


----------



## The Wraithlord

Nice work as always Moo. Any chance of some closer pics though?


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Purely tabletop, my left foot!
They're awesome!


----------



## bobss

Very nice painting, loving the None-Metallic-Metal, and the blue colours, very Tzeentchish.

And for the record, do you live in Grantham in Lincolnshire? and thus go to the Lincoln GW?


----------



## dark angel

As always Moo, your work is brilliant. I must say I am a big fan of your work, thus thought it would be only fair that I posted my comments. Have some well deserved rep


----------



## moo

Thanks for the nice comments  always appreciated. 

@WL: will get some individual piccys when i get off my lazy behind  they'll follow soon. Got some holiday time to paint and stuff, so will take some then.

@bobss: yep Grantham in Lincs. although i tend not to go into GW stores much and if i ever do i tend to go to warhammer world since it's an easier trip from here.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

moo said:


> Thanks for the nice comments  always appreciated.
> 
> @WL: will get some individual piccys when i get off my lazy behind  they'll follow soon. Got some holiday time to paint and stuff, so will take some then.
> 
> @bobss: yep Grantham in Lincs. although i tend not to go into GW stores much and if i ever do i tend to go to warhammer world since it's an easier trip from here.


Me and my mum went a bit too far looking for Warhammer World, and ended up in Grantham


----------



## moo

yea it's the edge of the "warhammer world" where the barren waste lands are inhabited by chavs and drunkards scavenging for anything they can get. Pretty boring place 

I just noticed my rep was 666..... that worries me slightly


----------



## MaidenManiac

moo said:


> I just noticed my rep was 666..... that worries me slightly


Main Army: Chaos
Member Award: Mark of Slaanesh
Rep: 666

What could possibly be wrong:biggrin:
Keep it up mate!


----------



## Marneus Calgar

moo said:


> yea it's the edge of the "warhammer world" where the barren waste lands are inhabited by chavs and drunkards scavenging for anything they can get. Pretty boring place
> 
> I just noticed my rep was 666..... that worries me slightly


Haha, 666 The Number of the Beast...



The beast at painting that is!

I meant that as in an úber painter


----------



## Damned Fist

> I just noticed my rep was 666..... that worries me slightly
> Reply With Quote


Ya, me too! (I'd add some rep to you but I'm told I have to 'spread it around' first.)


----------



## Marneus Calgar

moo said:


> *yea it's the edge of the "warhammer world" where the barren waste lands are inhabited by chavs and drunkards scavenging for anything they can get. Pretty boring place *
> 
> I just noticed my rep was 666..... that worries me slightly


That sounds like most Council Estates in the country.


----------



## GiftofChaos1234

i just discovered this thread and now i need to clean my pants but before i do that have some more rep to get you off that slaaneshy number (since your armies are khorne and Tzeentch


----------



## moo

Well after a long time of not showing much, i managed to paint a load of tyranids for my friend and a chaos dreadnought for the competition here on heresy. This was all done whilst i've been over in Abu Dhabi, apologies for the poor photo quality i had some trouble with the lighting. 

This was a fun piece and one of the two dreadnoughts i have for my world eaters. I have a 1500 pt army planned and i've managed to do 1 beserker squad and this. I think doing the freehand work on this model was the most fun and so i think doing freehand on the landraider will be even more fun. :good:


----------



## jpunk

Holy screaming hell moo. That dread is awesome. Your freehand is nothing short of spectacular. If this is anything to go by, your raider should be a work of art. +rep to my new god of painting.


----------



## Blackheart_101

Jesus... *falls off chair* 
The freeahand designs are some of the best I've seen in my life, although teh red/bronze/black combos also complimet each other superbly. Especially love the blood pool on the base. Great work moo.Utterly speachless.
+rep


----------



## Khorne's Fist

GOD DAMN IT! Every time I start to feel good about my painting skills, someone comes along and sticks a shank in my little baloon. 

That is exquisite work m00, the freehand is stunning. +rep.


----------



## moo

Cheers for the kind words guys  i really did have alot of fun with the freehand on this model. Since the arms looked really plain when i finished the bulk of the painting. I think for the landraider im going to do a skull eating a world with a khornate symbol either in the planet or on the skull. Your thoughts and ideas on a postcard  I will follow similar lines of colour for the landraider again with the blend of black to red, but damn that will take me a long time, considering this took me a couple of weeks.


----------



## Varakir

There goes my dream of having the best dread in the painting competition 

Sensational piece, like the rest of your stuff it's massively vibrant and eyecatching. The freehand is swesome, i'll be pondering over this for inspiration


----------



## shaantitus

The work you have done on thet dread is magnificent. My eyes hurt now. Most repworthy


----------



## stuff

Ok, just stumbled upon this, and holy crap!!! truly inspiring! Your thousand sons dreadnought makes me want to try some NMM, absolutely stunning! +rep


----------



## moo

Oh as another update, i managed to do another 1.5 squads of beserkers, only 4 left to finish. But i also did the terminator squad for my world eaters. Only 1 dread, 1 defiler, 1 landraider and terminator leader to finish the army.


----------



## Vaz

While I'm not a fan of NMM, it's still fantastic painting. 

Oh, and welcome home moo .


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Very very nice! I think this deserves some rep.

My only gripe of sorts, is the legs on the Terminators, they're imperial terminators! :O

It's only a personal thing though!


----------



## Midge913

Just went through your whole thread.... and now I feel that I must snap all of my brushes and just give up as my skills don't even come close to holding a candle to yours.

Excellent work! The NMM is fantastic! I am still trying to get the hang of it and failing miserably enough that I am probably gonna scrap it and go back to metallics. Everything in this thread is just absolutely awesome!


----------



## LTP

Hey Moo! Welcome back. Awesome looking squad there. Especially love the blending on the Red. So bright!


----------



## bishop5

Quality painting as usual.


----------



## moo

Right now for the 3rd and final part of my chaos force being the deathguard section of my army. So here is the test model which i'm currently working on. The reason i also decided on death guard was because i wanted more experience with green stuff and this is one of those forces where making a mistake doesn't seem so noticeable or extreme. Well anyway when i get more of the army put together i'll post it up on here.

I plan to get:
1 demon prince,
1 chaos lord,
5 terminators,
1 dreadnought,
2 squads of plague marines,
1 predator,
1 vindicator.

Anyway wip of my test model:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Dude... there is nothing more to say...

:shok: :shok: :shok:

The measly rep I can give you will have to do for now, but it is nowhere near enough.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Damn moo, that paint job is almost _too_ nice for DG. Looking great so far!


----------



## Hammer49

Thats a nice vivid colour scheme.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Damn, I'm glad that I was privileged enough to see this thread. Amazing minis, incredible dreads...I've been mewling and weeping with envy my way through all 22 pages of this. So deservedly +repped.

...and I do like the yellow Death Guard idea. People always seem to think that Nurgle HAS to be green.


----------



## moo

Thanks guys ! actually the model is more green than yellow  it's just that there are NO daylight bulbs in the middle east ! so the bulb's colour tends to give my photos a slight yellow hue. It is kinda borderline yellow/green but more green ^^


----------



## Boc

Your NMMs are absolutely incredible, I just made it through the whole PLOG and all I can say is fucking WOW.


----------



## Midge913

Looking great so far moo! It is really interesting to see a DG scheme that is a departure from the normal olive green. Its brighter color palette but I think that it works really well and definitely adds uniqueness to your model. I look forward to seeing it completed as well as seeing the rest of your Death Guard unfold.


----------



## Go0se

Moo.. offensively good as always. You're definitly my favourite painter on this forum. Brilliant as always!


----------



## moo

Thanks guys ! some more progress tonight, finished mostly the grey on his backpack and painted one of the arms. I will put some brown rust and green drippy stuff on him once i've got the base armour done.


----------



## Hammer49

Your making great progress!!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Midge913 said:


> It is really interesting to see a DG scheme that is a departure from the normal olive green.


I agree. There are some fantastic Nurgle marine armies on here, but they are all invariably green. This is a refreshing, if sickly, change from the norm.


----------



## Mossy Toes

This...is so _insanely_ good. Are you a crippled autistic savant in all other walks of life? Because surely, that's the only way the world could be fair.


----------



## moo

Mossy Toes said:


> This...is so _insanely_ good. Are you a crippled autistic savant in all other walks of life? Because surely, that's the only way the world could be fair.


Lol no, im a PhD chemist who works for a corrosion company in Dubai as a design engineer.


----------



## elmir

That was totally going to be my next guess!! 

That's some seriously sweet models you have painted up... Good highlighting that blends into the lower recesses of the armor. /awe


----------



## Mossy Toes

moo said:


> Lol no, im a PhD chemist who works for a corrosion company in Dubai as a design engineer.


Hah, damn. There is no justice.


----------



## moo

Well rather than justice how about settling for a finished model, i'm happy with the reasonable table top standard, i think i can do better with both the weathering, blending etc. but i've got my colour recipes down to what i want. Now to put more models together for the rest of the force.


----------



## Mossy Toes

"Reasonable table top standard." Yup. Uh-huh.

ARE YOU FREAKING KIDDING ME?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Man, you put the 'Eavy Metal team to shame so bad they have chronic depression.
I would rep you, but a) it wouldn't be anywhere near enough, and 2) I need to "spread the love". Goddam hippies.. :threaten:


----------



## Midge913

Mossy Toes said:


> "Reasonable table top standard." Yup. Uh-huh.
> 
> ARE YOU FREAKING KIDDING ME?


My thoughts exactly..... If that is "reasonable table top standard" I don't even want to know what category my stuff falls into. 

Wonderful model moo! I really like the little bits of green on the armor and the standard is freaking amazing. Good work mate!


----------



## Marneus Calgar

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Man, you put the 'Eavy Metal team to shame so bad they have chronic depression.
> I would rep you, but a) it wouldn't be anywhere near enough, and 2) I need to "spread the love". Goddam hippies.. :threaten:


Same here, I would give you as much rep as possible!!


----------



## moo

Cheers ^^ sooo, I've started the 2nd model yesterday and i'm very happy with the colour recipe. Plus i've put together a whole unit of plague marines now and the 5 terminators. So definitely more to come !

Anyway the current wip: (i've yet to nurgle and plague this guy up)


----------



## stuff

Don't know much about forgeworld but is that a death guard terminator body from forgeworld or an insanely sweet conversion? I really like the colour scheme you got going too, an interesting choice compared to the unoriginal greens people tend to use (I am guilty of this myself...). Painting a whole army at this standard is impressive stuff, keen to see more.


----------



## yanlou

Nope its the Forgeworld Deathguard Terminator Conversion kit and loving the painting wish i could paint like that, both units will look sweet once there done
+rep


----------



## Midge913

Fantastic work as always moo! I love the color scheme more and more every model you produce.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Sweet!! 

Can't give you rep though, still got to spread it around


----------



## papa nurgle

___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________sorry about the blank space. I... um... ah... couldn't think of a worthy enough compliment. well... um... WOW:shok:


----------



## moo

Well bit more of an update, still yet to dirty and weather the armour but progress is slow, i keep wanting to paint but work gets in the way !


----------



## Djinn24

Sweet looking like normal Moo.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Hot _damn _these guys are coming along nicely.


----------



## farseer22

Two things, this thread is amazing and inspiring. Makes me want to go home and paint, although I know I wouldn't be able to come close to this quality of a paint job, you make me want to try. Props to you Moo LOVE your work.

The second thing is a complaint, you really need to stop saying "reasonable table top" when refering to the quality of your paint job's. It is really depressing me. :wink:


----------



## Masked Jackal

Looking quite good. The contrast between the yellow and the skulls is perfect! =D


----------



## mcmuffin

Looking great m00, looking forward to seeing it finished. Can't wait to get back painting myself, only 3 more days of exams.


----------



## moo

Tada ! finally finished this model, took me a while i think im getting slower at painting but i have been learning to bake ! 


































Onto another death guard model now 

Group Shot


----------



## Svartmetall

Very nice  I reckon that's worth some rep...


----------



## Midge913

Sweet looking model moo!


----------



## Marneus Calgar

These look amazing. 

If I can give rep, I will


----------



## elmir

Great stuff!


----------



## Tossidin

0.o

Loving your work as usual


----------



## moo

Thank you all for the motivation and nice comments  they seem to be helping me speed up my painting. I did some blitz painting this weekend and managed some awesome progress. Finished this one in 2 days ish. I'm happy with the finished effect and i'm getting a bit better with the weathering and damage etc. 


















And the regulatory group shot ^^


----------



## greenee22

just cool. nothing to add to that
+rep


----------



## Midge913

Beautiful work as always moo!


----------



## Djinn24

Stunning m00, like normal.


----------



## stuff

Dude, stunning work!!! TEACH ME!!!!!


----------



## Alexious

Nice work... you appear to suffer the same yellow peril as me though... mix a batch and then blamo army all together and you have two different damn shades!!! it drives me nuts as it is always slight never deliberate either.

As always though exceptional work


----------



## Saulot

Amazing models, man! 

It sucks that my office firewall is blocking your pics.. I can only check your stuff at home. hahaha


----------



## moo

Alexious said:


> Nice work... you appear to suffer the same yellow peril as me though... mix a batch and then blamo army all together and you have two different damn shades!!! it drives me nuts as it is always slight never deliberate either.
> 
> As always though exceptional work


Thanks all the encouragement and nice words really help me paint more and quicker  :so_happy:

I have to admit my colour mixes are consistent, my photos are not. If you look at the three models so far they are all the same shades of colour as i had worked out the colour recipe i wanted.


----------



## Dakingofchaos

Well, it took me a while but i have finally read through log so far, i must say, i envy you, infact no, i despise you ¬¬ but they are some seriously good looking models there, are you planning on doing a slaneshi army aswell? i look forward to seeing more!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

gfmhasdjk ghruigfshuidgvf yogf aergf..............................................................................


*collapses in brain-melted heap*

Bastard rep system


----------



## The Wraithlord

Man I vanish from the boards for awhile and look at what I miss. As always Moo, your models are breathtaking.


----------



## moo

Well thanks all for the encouragement, i started doing another plague marine and progress is going well but i've yet to weather and damage up his armour so it's a bit too nice and pristine at the moment 

I was thinking about possibly doing a slaneeshi part for the army but I think I may end this chaos divide with death guard as i've no interest in emperor's children etc. So if i were to start I would not be able to finish or finish with such a decent level of painting. So i'd rather not spoil it, perhaps I will change my mind later but for now, if i were to make any addition to the army it would be something like a word bearer's kill team but nothing more.


----------



## moo

Finished the aspiring champion model, now to move onto the next plague marine  all systems are go go go !

and the compulsory group photo


----------



## Midge913

shaping up really nicely moo! Love the plague marines and I look forward to seeing what you do with that pred.


----------



## Hammer49

The plague marine looks superb!


----------



## moo

Thanks ! i've a bit lazy with painting lately but i'm finally done with another terminator. Sorry no wip shots for this guy instead you can see the final result.


































and the group shot:









Still trying to decide what to do with the predator but i'll probably save it for a bit later, perhaps before i paint the 2nd plague marine squad (got to put those together first )


----------



## moo

Well a little update, started on another marine, going to try and finish a squad of the guys just for some completeness and keep myself motivated.









PS: the shine on the armour is painted on  still practicing light source highlighting


----------



## moo

well managed to finish this guy off this week, i wonder if i can finish the whole squad in the next couple weeks  new challenge for myself !


















And the group progress shot


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

WoW, Beautiful Moo, just Beautiful.

Have some REP, I dont know how you guys paint like that, I now feel like my models are shit...lol!


----------



## Midge913

Nice work moo! I love the little patches of pinks, purples and cream colors to break up the green. Very nice work indeed.


----------



## forkmaster

I just found this log and I simply freaking love it. Great models, especially the Thousand Sons Rubricae.  Keep up the great work.


----------



## moo

Well I've sort of been working on something for my deathguard. Oh and i put together another 3 plague marines and green stuffed and sprayed up the Predator


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat

Excellent work moo, just looked through the whole log and everything is just so amazing! there isn't enough rep in the world for you, but I'll give you as much as i can anyway :biggrin:


----------



## Chaosftw

oooo I like him! he looks badass!


----------



## qotsa4life

Is that sword from the nurgle DP?


----------



## Midge913

qotsa4life said:


> Is that sword from the nurgle DP?


It actually looks like the entire body of the Nurgle Dp.


----------



## moo

The legs, the body, the sword arm are all part of the nurgle DP, the head, the jump pack and the big chunky sword arm are all part of a conversion of green stuff, plasticard and assorted bits and bobs.


----------



## moo

Quickie update, not been feeling too well but i managed to do a little bit on the model. Not much to say really other than i'm happy that i got the colour recipe sorted with the plague marines it's made the whole process quick and simple.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Glad to see you're posting again 


Lovely stuff as usual, can't really fault it!


----------



## moo

Thanks dude, it's good to be painting again, but papa nurgle has blessed me with the common cold lol:lazy2: but im managing a couple hours of painting. So progress is slow-ish, the flesh is weak but the will is strong.


----------



## LTP

Hey moo. 

BEautiful painting as always. Love the green and the purple (of course ) just one thing that seems to bug me i that the green and purple are vivid and highlighted but the pink looks a little dull. Looks awesome still but it just niggles at me lol. 

Cant wait to see this bad boy painted. I shall take some time to look through what i have missed in my absence soon too. 

Reppage if i can


----------



## Justindkates

Wow! Holy shit these are amazing. Will you do a tutorial video? I would buy one.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

You def have some awesome skills Moo, great job so far mate!


----------



## Djinn24

Very nice moo, verrrrrry nice.


----------

